# Polar power on C50?



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

Will the '04 C50 readily accept the Polar power meter? These are the units that attach on the chainstay, directly under the chain. Does the unique chainstay design of the C50 prevent proper installation and positioning? I really hate to think about dirtying up such graceful carbon fiber, but data calls.....

BK


----------



## boonen (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think it will work because of the opening in the chainstay. I heard that the rabobank team used the polar powermeters a few years ago but only could use them on the dream frames that didn't have the cutout in the chain yet. I know they flattened out the hole a bit but I still don't think the powermeter would fit your 04 frame. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

Darn - not what I wanted to hear. I already have the S720i, so the power unit would have almost been a no-brainer.

Thanks for the input!

BK


----------



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

*Works for me*

I've had the Polar power meter on my C40HP for a few months. It fits fine (I just used the supplied ~5mm-thick mounting strip to raise it off of the chainstay), and it seems reasonably accurate across the midrange of the cassette when using the large chainring. I can't vouch for it's accuracy in the small ring or on the larger sprockets, because it's too flat here. And if your frame is already black, it doesn't even look that bad.


----------



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

Does the C40HP have the nifty chainstay cutouts like the C50HP??

BK


----------



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

As far as I know, the C40HP and the early C50HP have the same stays. Then, if I remember right, they changed the profile of the C50 stay a little, so that the diamond is more refined and has a lower profile than the original version.


----------



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

My ignorance is revealed - I thought the diamond HP stays were unique to the C50.

Based on pavemnt's info, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the Polar power unit. My C50 stays are black, so hopefully I can get a stealthy installation.

Thanks for the first-hand report!

BK


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

How'd it work out?


----------



## bk_856er (Mar 12, 2006)

gun2head said:


> How'd it work out?


Wow, has it really been 4yrs already?

Worked out great!

BK


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

You have any pics of install? Love to get a clearer sense so I don't have to recreate the "wheel"...lol

Thank you


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

pavemnt said:


> As far as I know, the C40HP and the early C50HP have the same stays. Then, if I remember right, they changed the profile of the C50 stay a little, so that the diamond is more refined and has a lower profile than the original version.


The C40 and C50 both had the diamond chainstays, which was a unique advertising feature about them. Supposedly it helped dampen the ride quality, and one certainly can't complain about the comfortable, 'magical' ride quality of the C50.

However I think it was a bear to manufacture, as you had to wrap the carbon fiber around that diamond opening. I believe the later C50s (sometime after 2005) came with the spoon-shaped chainstay that you see on current Colnagos like the EPS. What I like about this chainstay is Colnago took advantage of the wide shape to add more artwork here. I may be a bit off-base here and maybe Colnago just removed the hole from the diamond. I know the spoon-shaped chainstay debuted on the old EPSs.

Another problem with the diamond chainstay is standard chain guard patches won't fit properly. It would be nice if Colnago provided chain patches standard on their frames like with Pinarello, Ridley, and other manufacturers.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Bump on the pics?


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

The late C40’s and the C50’s all have the HP chain stay. Means High Power. The HP chain stay represents the diamond shape. After the HP models Colnago switched to the leaf shaped chain stay featuring on the Extreme-C and later the Extreme Power (EP) and Extreme Power-Super (EP-S).
As far as I know you can mount the Polar power unit without any problem on the C50HP but not on the leaf shaped chain stay featuring on the Extreme models.
But good news, Colnago comes with the all new C59. The prototype made his first appearance in the Giro and Tour this summer. Your power unit will absolutely fit on the square chain stays of the C59. You just have to buy a new bike. That’s all.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

HAHA....sweet...I am soooo all over that idea!


----------

